# Happy October, everyone!



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Just 30 days left! Are you ready? 

Heck, I haven't even started. I've been so busy with other projects this year... I've actually done a lot more than usual, it's just Halloween has kept getting put aside. Now I'll probably only have time to make one prop this year.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I love October 

Man. 30 days till Halloween. 24 days till the party.

*shudders*

Happy October everyone. Get building. Coffee is on me.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

It doesn't matter how far in advance I start. I am always behind, and a little too ambitious.


----------



## EricTheMannn (Sep 30, 2008)

woohoo, halloween!! i started in september ish, still alot to do


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Woohooo!

October first. Beginning of the Halloween season. And the day I get paid finally! Yes!!

Almost as good a day as Halloween itself...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Now I can start decorating the inside of the house (wife said Sept. was too early). I'll have to do some cleaning to clear off surfaces so I can decorate first (lol). May start outside with one or two things this weekend.

Ghoul Friday I'll have to pass on the coffee (I'm a tea drinker) but thanks for the offer.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> Ghoul Friday I'll have to pass on the coffee (I'm a tea drinker) but thanks for the offer.


No worries. I steep a mean cup of tea and can have that for you too


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I'll be hated for saying this, but I'm almost done! I got started in August this year thanks to MA make and take. I kept going from there. I finished just about everything that I set out to do this year. I just have to finish a few new tombstones and tweak a few things. I got all the decorations down from the attic and started the inside of the house. I revised my scare crow and put him in the front yard. I'll wait another week before I put out the tombstones. I know I'll start another project to keep the excitement level up.


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

You can tell its getting close by the join dates of all the new members. I have only been around since this spring , but holy crap has there been a surge in the last month. This thread proves it. There are more new members than oldies. So welcome to all the new and soon to be addicted members!


----------



## Bushenstine (Sep 25, 2008)

YAY!! October!!:jol:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

back at ya necro..


----------



## sinisterbug (Oct 2, 2008)

Lols, the first thing I did on October 1st was paint my black and orange. I tell pretty much everyone that the entirety of October is like Halloween for me. I'm a proud 'Octoberpus'. It's kinda sad - my roommate and I started eating Candy Corn a month ago. She's bagged like... 4 bags, and I've had 2 (although I prefer the Mellowcremes...). And it wasn't even October yet. XD Now the real race begins....


----------

